# كود شريط الايات المتحرك



## zoo (1 أبريل 2010)

سلام ونعمه

لمشاهده مثال 

هــــــــنــــــــا

حمل الكود من هنا

http://www.4shared.com/file/254785545/4edadaca/___online.html


و ضعه في اخر الهيدر 

او في اي مكان في موقعك


----------



## النهيسى (2 أبريل 2010)

*شكرا ليكم

الرب يبارككم*


----------



## روزي86 (3 أبريل 2010)

شكرا لتعبك يا جميل

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 أبريل 2010)

شكرا ليك 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## +febronia+ (24 أبريل 2010)

مرسي كتير


----------

